# weak pasterns



## AntheaT (May 21, 2012)

Can someone post pics of what weak pasterns look like, especially in the rear?

Thanks!

Anthea


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I have such difficulty posting pics, but there are many pics on here that show it. Pasterns should be upright. So if they are "sinking", then you know they have weak pasterns. Does that help at all? A bent angle is not a good thing.


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

Curious if the weak pasterns came on suddenly since I've experienced weak pasterns at times in some of my goats that had an underlying condition like Liverfluke, intestinal worms, lung infection. Anything that puts toxins in the system and makes the lower back achey. So far I have been able to treat and reverse the condition.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=22890.0


----------



## Laverne (Apr 4, 2010)

Denise, that does feet look like their collapsing not the fetlock and pastern breakdown, interesting. My nigerian who has had a time of it, had those collapsing feet and I have figured out she has a genetic zinc malabsorption problem. It makes their feet sore.


----------



## NorthOf49 (Feb 8, 2011)

I think this doe has weak pasterns. She's only 1 too so I think those pasterns should be a lot more upright. She is in need of a foot trim in this picture, and standing on slightly uphill ground, but still that's a lot of angle.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Christine but she also is super long in the toe and shallow in the heel. So being young is it this genetic, shallow in the heel so her pasterns are sprung.....or continued hoof trimming at the wrong angle has sprung the pastern? If you shave off the long hair hanging down on the hoof, you can see a line where the meat of the leg meets the hoof. This is the coronary band. If you trim her feet so they are level, from heel to toe with this line, I bet she isn't down in her pasterns at all. I honestly see does like this in the showring all the time, it makes me just itch to grab up that foot and fix it!


----------



## funnyfarmtexas.com (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, I know I will be firing up the shaver tomorrow! thanks for asking the question and thanks for the answers!


----------



## NorthOf49 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for that comment Vicki. I realized something: I had always assumed poor management could exacerbate an existing problem, but never thought cause it. As far as I figured: if something like poor pasterns showed up when not trimmed, that just meant that when properly trimmed I was correcting a problem, as opposed to the lack of trimming was causing a problem where there was none. Glass half full vs half empty I guess, but it seems to make all the difference to me!


----------

